# How to Fix a Gas Can



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0lcnwdIYEfI


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Is that you in the video?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love it. I freekin HATE a new gas can. The gov drove the old company out of business with their regulations


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Never had a problem with those cans.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

aaron61 said:


> Love it. I freekin HATE a new gas can. The gov drove the old company out of business with their regulations


You can't say that the EPA mandated cans suck...because they're not vented! lol

But, actually they're terrible. Why no vent? What's the logic??


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rapid HotClean said:


> You can't say that the EPA mandated cans suck...because they're not vented! lol
> 
> But, actually they're terrible. Why no vent? What's the logic??



From what I understand the purpose is to limit the amount of gas vapors that escape into the atmosphere. 
The new cans take some getting use to, but I actually like them better. They don't stink up your vehicle as bad.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I stopped using plastic gas cans. They aren't even cal OSHA compliant. We use these metal cans, cant beat them!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can understand that there were a lot of knuckleheads that couldn't control their gas and was leaking liquids and vapors into the environment. Soooo, something drastic had to be done. Those of us with an ounce of brain can easily by-pass the dummy features. 

Unfortunately in a world full of half-wits, everything has to be built for the LCD (lowest common denominator). Basically the rule is, if you can alter these safety features, you're smart enough to be trusted handling this substance.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

That video is Crap it does not work!! I did 6 of them only to find out the tire thingy can not hold up against gas, better to use a barb.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

we have to deal with these PIA's


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> That video is Crap it does not work!! I did 6 of them only to find out the tire thingy can not hold up against gas, better to use a barb.


Hope you didn't do the same exact thing he did.Noticed he drilled vent hole but didn't clean out the debris afterwards.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The cans become dangerous because people do all these different things to circumvent the supposed safeguards. Just to get gas into something. I'd bet more gas has wound up on the ground than whatever happened previous.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Hope you didn't do the same exact thing he did.Noticed he drilled vent hole but didn't clean out the debris afterwards.



God makes gas line filters, don't he ?  :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Dave Mac said:


> That video is Crap it does not work!! I did 6 of them only to find out the tire thingy can not hold up against gas, better to use a barb.


Dave, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hands down the best gas cans I have ever used. And, they are California CARB compliant. Very easy to use with one hand. Push button, get gas.

http://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1405...=UTF8&qid=1410873605&sr=8-1&keywords=gas+cans


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> Hands down the best gas cans I have ever used. And, they are California CARB compliant. Very easy to use with one hand. Push button, get gas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1405...=UTF8&qid=1410873605&sr=8-1&keywords=gas+cans


Great pour/flow rate. But only holds 2.5 gallons. Do they make a larger one?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rapid HotClean said:


> Great pour/flow rate. But only holds 2.5 gallons. Do they make a larger one?



Yes. 5 gal also
View attachment 25719



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Troy, do any of the national chains (e.g. auto parts) carry them, or is it Amazon only? Have never seen them in a store.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Hands down the best gas cans I have ever used. And, they are California CARB compliant. Very easy to use with one hand. Push button, get gas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1405...=UTF8&qid=1410873605&sr=8-1&keywords=gas+cans


I'm sold. But I still have enough from circa 1990. When they deteriorate, these No-spills look like ones that are well designed, not ones designed and built just to piss people off at protecting the environment.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I've never seen them in stores. i order them online and they are on my doorstep in two days.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Hands down the best gas cans I have ever used. And, they are California CARB compliant. Very easy to use with one hand. Push button, get gas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/No-Spill-1405...=UTF8&qid=1410873605&sr=8-1&keywords=gas+cans


I have one of those, I cant stand pushing that button, if it had a lock on the botton it would be a lot better IMO but it definitely helps to not spill anything for sure.

Ted they have them in 5 gallons

I think I got mine either at lowes or northern tools
after a little google

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...h8cc00H7PB5VsZg46fVbAeRl-GDJPq1k08hoCiaPw_wcB


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here you go.
No modifications needed.
Link


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Rapid HotClean said:


> Troy, do any of the national chains (e.g. auto parts) carry them, or is it Amazon only? Have never seen them in a store.



I've never seen em in stores. Amazon is about as easy as it gets if/when you gotta purchase online IMO. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd be comfortable storing all that gasoline in plastic containers, in my garage. But the video does point out the absurdity of manufacturing design, influenced by over regulation from the Nanny States of America.

You've got to love those good ole boys that can dismiss all the seriousness and controls placed on us by the government, with humor and common sense.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I'm not sure I'd be comfortable storing all that gasoline in plastic containers, in my garage. But the video does point out the absurdity of manufacturing design, influenced by over regulation from the Nanny States of America.
> 
> You've got to love those good ole boys that can dismiss all the seriousness and controls placed on us by the government, with humor and common sense.


Is this now a political discussion ??


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

Palnews26 said:


> Here you go.
> No modifications needed.
> Link


Yep, the best solution. I have two of them.


----------

